# Shows



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

*Perhaps the Best Selling Item at a Craft Show? Then Answer is...*

I've been to quite a few general craft shows (as opposed to just wood craft focused shows), both juried and non-juried, and it seems I've found arguably the best seller at these shows (other than food, of course), and I thought you'd like to know what it is.

Sadly, it's not woodworking, though cutting boards usually do well.

Actually, it's a photographic craft, but don't despair, it's something just about anyone can do, has a very high mark-up and woman love it.

Basically, what it is are 4×6 pictures of letters that are happened to be formed in your neighborhood. You take pictures of all the letters of the alphabet, and then arrange them into a word, such as "love", "family" or other women-friendly words. Here's an example:










They go for about $65 for 4 letters, framed! The photos cost next to nothing, maybe 25 cents each, and the frames I'm sure are bought in bulk, for probably $5 each. You do the math on that profit. Women LOVE these. They are unique, and thanks to being able to choose a word, emotional. Amazingly, they smash the usual $20 rule that is the usual at craft shows (things being $20 or less being best sellers).

You can read more about this - and other great selling craft show items - at my website blog.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

pashley said:


> *Perhaps the Best Selling Item at a Craft Show? Then Answer is...*
> 
> I've been to quite a few general craft shows (as opposed to just wood craft focused shows), both juried and non-juried, and it seems I've found arguably the best seller at these shows (other than food, of course), and I thought you'd like to know what it is.
> 
> ...


I've noticed this item too… it always kind of annoys me, especially when you can clearly see they bought stock photos to do it.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

pashley said:


> *Perhaps the Best Selling Item at a Craft Show? Then Answer is...*
> 
> I've been to quite a few general craft shows (as opposed to just wood craft focused shows), both juried and non-juried, and it seems I've found arguably the best seller at these shows (other than food, of course), and I thought you'd like to know what it is.
> 
> ...


This made me bust out laughing : "or other women-friendly words". So true. You usually see words like Dream, Believe, Love, Friendship, etc.

My wife got one that has our last name spelled out, her Grandparents got it for us for Christmas. I don't mind it, it's well done (nice matting, solid hardwood frame), but I'm glad someone else paid for it.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

pashley said:


> *Perhaps the Best Selling Item at a Craft Show? Then Answer is...*
> 
> I've been to quite a few general craft shows (as opposed to just wood craft focused shows), both juried and non-juried, and it seems I've found arguably the best seller at these shows (other than food, of course), and I thought you'd like to know what it is.
> 
> ...


I doubt that kind of stuff would get juried into a quality show. Seems more like work for low end shows and flea markets.


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

pashley said:


> *Perhaps the Best Selling Item at a Craft Show? Then Answer is...*
> 
> I've been to quite a few general craft shows (as opposed to just wood craft focused shows), both juried and non-juried, and it seems I've found arguably the best seller at these shows (other than food, of course), and I thought you'd like to know what it is.
> 
> ...


Kinda clever though. Wish my work could have such profit margins


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

pashley said:


> *Perhaps the Best Selling Item at a Craft Show? Then Answer is...*
> 
> I've been to quite a few general craft shows (as opposed to just wood craft focused shows), both juried and non-juried, and it seems I've found arguably the best seller at these shows (other than food, of course), and I thought you'd like to know what it is.
> 
> ...


Hey, don't knock those "women friendly words"! haha. All of my engraving stuff - which sells pretty well at craft shows-is made up of that kind of stuff. Women generally like it and men generally don't mind it.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

pashley said:


> *Perhaps the Best Selling Item at a Craft Show? Then Answer is...*
> 
> I've been to quite a few general craft shows (as opposed to just wood craft focused shows), both juried and non-juried, and it seems I've found arguably the best seller at these shows (other than food, of course), and I thought you'd like to know what it is.
> 
> ...


You should make one that says "Yes, dear" or "You're right, honey"...would probably sell out in minutes!


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

pashley said:


> *Perhaps the Best Selling Item at a Craft Show? Then Answer is...*
> 
> I've been to quite a few general craft shows (as opposed to just wood craft focused shows), both juried and non-juried, and it seems I've found arguably the best seller at these shows (other than food, of course), and I thought you'd like to know what it is.
> 
> ...


All I can say is, this lady took these pics locally, here in Rochester NY. I was literally in the booth next to her, helping my mother in law sell her knit goods. This lady was raking it in….I couldn't believe it. Let's face it, women buy at least 80% of the stuff at these craft shows, so you need to cater to them. They like emotionally-connected stuff, as opposed to practical stuff, or stuff that makes her "nest" more attractive.


----------

